# How can i repair a cracked bumper



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

On my brothers Grand Voyager, the bumper is cracked

Whats cheapest diy way of fixing this. Some articles suggest a heat gun or plastic welding though not sure its same thing. A second hand bumper is around £150


----------



## Lugy (Nov 4, 2009)

I've tried plastic welding many times and never really had much success. Most times I've resorted to using fibreglass behind the crack, then filler on the front. It's probably the easiest way DIYing it IMO.


----------



## Honda (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, go onto you tube and put in How To Repair a Nose Cone mate!!


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)

Lugy said:


> I've tried plastic welding many times and never really had much success. Most times I've resorted to using fibreglass behind the crack, then filler on the front. It's probably the easiest way DIYing it IMO.


could you kindly explain how this is done. Thanks


----------



## stuartr (Mar 11, 2014)

Tamoshanter said:


> could you kindly explain how this is done. Thanks


The youtube video "how to repair a nose cone" shows you how to fix a bmw bumper.. 
It was from the wheeler dealer series


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Looking at the picture this could be an easy repair, remove the bumper and clean thoroughly behind the area that is broken, use a fibreglass kit (any car factors), set the bumper to the correct alignment and fibreglass across the rear of the broken areas, this will set and give you a sold base to work on, when this is set clean the crack in the bumper as mush as possible then use a flexible body filler in the cracked area, let it dry then sand/repeat until you get the desired finish and shape, paint as per then and the jobs a good un.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2015)




----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

I'd remove that bumper to do that, but wouldn't try and plastic weld it. You need some aluminum mesh and plastic repair adhesive. Clean the inside is of the bumper key it up with some P180, clean again apply tape to the outside if the bumper, on the inside trim a piece of mesh so its about 10cm either side of the crack make sure its completely dust free and clean apply plastic repair adhesive then take the aluminum mesh you've cut and place it over the adhesive pushing it down so adhesive come through it smooth over and allow to dry. Tape is only on the outside to stop adhesive dripping through and also holds it in place. Once fully cured repair outside as you would any other repair.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Might be easier to replace the bumper! Loads being broken at present might even drop lucky and get the same colour !!


----------



## Hondafan1 (Jul 26, 2013)

I have completed a plastic weld on a 5 series BMW bumper that had a large tear in it.
first - i widened the sides of the crack / tear to look like a 45degree angle either side.
Second - i screwed a piece of plastic across the front of the bumper to hold it into place and not move for the next part.
Third - i took an old body filler plastic spreader, cleaned it and cut it into strips. I then turned the bumper over (obviously its off the car) and the heated up a soldering iron and then hovering over the tear / crack in the bumper i melted the filler plastic spreader strips, dripping the plastic into the tear / crack until it is fully filled and has excess plastic covering the tear / crack. (This will be trimmed later, if required or left as is - being at thd back)
Fourth - move the holding strap from the front to the back and then repeat the prkcess on the front. Leave to fully harden for a few hours then on tbe back of the bumper use a piece of fiberglass matting to cover the whole of the repaired area and fully cover with the hardener. Leave overnight.
Fifth - next day, trim excess plastic off the front and lightly sand, primer and paint.
Repaired and the 5 series bumper is still holding up over 18 months now since the repair. It was very bad when i started and when finished the garage i carried out the repair were very pleased with the result


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We use a plastic welding kit that has metal mesh and plastic/glue sticks that melts into the crack and the mesh (most shops use these ) 
Also have the hot staple gun too for stuff thats really flexible and is hard to keep joined up together lol 
Either way would sort that bumper out


----------

